# Starting a New Tank.



## LobsterSocks (Apr 11, 2011)

I have an empty 10 gallon tank I'm wanting to set up for a weather loach I'm adopting, and I'm wondering what other types of fish would be appropriate. 
So far I'm thinking:
1 weather loach,
3 rainbow fish,
5 or so white cloud mountain minnows,
and 1 hillstream loach.
I'm concerned that the weather loach might harass the living hell out of anything I put in the tank. Does anyone have experience with those in a community tank? Also, I'm wondering what a good type of substrate would be, because I've heard weather loaches like to burrow.

Suggestions?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Lobster. A 10 G tank is a lot of work for not much return. I have several large tanks and got a 10 G just because I could and this weekend, I'm going to break it down and put it away. 

I think it's kind of cruel to put any fish in such a small tank. I have a few Fancy Guppies in mine with some plants and there just isn't much swimming room for the fish nor any real room for plant growth.

If you're going to the effort to set up a tank, get a 20 G minimum or use the 10 G to get some plants started before moving them to a larger tank.

Sorry to burst your bubble.

BBradbury


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed.I think for any community,bigger than ten should be used.My ten gallon is a spawn tank,or a quarantine tank.20 gallons and larger are easy to find and maintain,and you can search craigslist for a great deal.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Someone after my own heart, lol. 10g tanks, especially those with a lot of fish in them, are absolute cruelty to the fish, IMO. A book I read a while back says that 10g and below tanks are not good for anything on a permanent basis. However, I do see some usefulness for a single Betta - beats your typical 4g or smaller.

Plus, I don't think the fish you picked will work so well in that small of a tank. Rainbows can get pretty large. You would definitely be overstocked.


----------



## LobsterSocks (Apr 11, 2011)

Alright. I'll try to get a larger tank, but I've kind of run out of room in my house already, which is why I was thinking about trying a smaller tank. *y2I have a betta in a 2.5g, maybe I'll upgrade him in there. 
I'm still sort of at a loss for what to do with the loach. He's my friend's fish, so I'm already attached to him and I want to give him a good home, but I'm not sure about tankmates.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

LobsterSocks said:


> Alright. I'll try to get a larger tank, but I've kind of run out of room in my house already, which is why I was thinking about trying a smaller tank. *y2I have a betta in a 2.5g, maybe I'll upgrade him in there.
> I'm still sort of at a loss for what to do with the loach. He's my friend's fish, so I'm already attached to him and I want to give him a good home, but I'm not sure about tankmates.


I don't know specifically about the Hillstream Loach, but loaches in general like to be kept in groups of 4-5 or more. I think you should look into getting a 30G+ tank and getting a group of them, and then your choice of fish for the middle/upper levels would drastically increase since you'd have a larger tank that would be easier to maintain. If you were to stick with the 10G, the Loach and maybe 5 White Clouds would be about the max you could have (assuming the Clouds wouldn't be small enough for the Loach to eat).


----------



## Ladybgemini (Aug 11, 2010)

I have 4 weather loaches, they are in a 240l tank with a sand bottom. They burrow most of the time and you just see their heads and tails sticking up.

Occasionally the biggest one (5") will swim about wildy and once when he was smaller in my 120l tank he jumped straight out the little gap at the back for the cables!! He survived being out of the tank for 10 hours!

They dont harrass any of my guppies, tetra's etc and seem to love playing with cory's, they dance together lol.

They are my fave fish, but they do like alot of swimming area for their mad moments and a very tightly fitted lid!!


----------



## LobsterSocks (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome. All of this was really helpful. Thank you. <3


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

loaches tend to be good in groups but if u cannot afford an upgrade or groups look into getting sand for the bottom and just keep the 1 loach...for now


----------

